# Most comfy helmet?



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi all! Sorry for the million questions! 

What is the lightest, most comfortable helmet you can recommend? I'll be running in it for the running portions of the ride and ties so it needs to be comfy! 


Thanks!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

tippery sportage , no harness, just a couple pads to fine tune sizing. They just fit and dont have alot of suspension dial o doodads to mess with and tangle your hair.


----------



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, good, that's the one I was thinking of . It's fairly cheap too!


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Ovation deluxe schooler! It's super lightweight and doesn't look goofy or like you have an egg head either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

I have a Ovation Deluxe Schooler helmet and it's really comfortable. It stays pretty cool even though I got a black one and I ride in 90+ weather.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I second Tipperary, I just forget I'm wearing it and it looks sleek, no mushroom-head look.

I bought the Ovation Deluxe-schooler for my niece. I was impressed with how light, cute and comfortable it is. I just tried it on, so I really don't know how it would be riding/running for hours. I think the liner is washable, which is a plus.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Tipperary Sportage. Very light, great ventilation, sleek, looks great. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Another Tipperary sportage fan. I forgot I have it on.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Whatever fits your shape head the best. Go to a tack store that carries many brands and try on several to see what shape works best for you.

I loved my old Tipperary Sportage, but it was 6 years old and time to replace, so I got a new one. Unfortunately, the slightly redesigned newer style is not the same shape and gave me headaches. So now I have an Ovation Protege, which looks very similar to a Tipperary.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

What TheOtherHorse said...
Just like buying boots, what works for one person doesn't work for another.
Go try on as many as you can. Don't buy online unless you know exactly what you are getting.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I have the Tipperary Sportage - light weight and good price. In the end, it will be what fits your head and pocket book the best.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

if I didnt buy online , id be living in a sod hut and building a fire rubbing two sticks together.
Buy online, just from one with a no BS return policy. Local stores , if you even have a local store never seem to have much selection, or are always out of the size/color/model you want.


----------



## ArabLoverCDL (Aug 25, 2013)

Tipperary Sportage! I rode in a ball cap forever, never thought I could deal with an "annoying helmet". It weighs something like 12-14 oz! I forget it's on and I don't lose it on windy days!


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Tipperary Sportage! Good ventilation, sporty look, comfortable.


----------



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

I ended up getting the sportage in white based on your Allston high recommendations! Love it except I have to wear my hair in a loose low ball because the back goes down so far. Otherwise it's great! Did a 20 mile ride and tie plus a 30 mile CTR the day prior and never payed attention that it was there 
thanks all!!


----------



## TownesThatBigChestnut (Sep 8, 2013)

Loving my new Sportage. Dover tent sale last week - of course the Sportage ($69.99) wasn't on sale but inexpensive, comfortable and COOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

